# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Flash player cho điện thoại

## deadbyme

các bạn ơi mình muốn nghe nhạc và xem phim trên mạng bằng di động thì làm thế nào nếu máy chưa cài đặt sẵn.máy mình là lg kp500 thì có xem được không

----------

